# For those living in Beijing and worry about the Air...



## mandrew (Jan 28, 2013)

Lately, I've seen a lot of people panicking about the "Airpocalypse" that has taken over Beijing, even discussing moving due to the pollution. 

I'm wondering if people aren't aware of the solutions that are out there? For example, PureLiving China "Crazy Bad" Air Pollution - What To Do. 

Or is the opinion that it has gotten beyond the point of handling?


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

It is the same thing that England, the USA, and all manufacturing countries go through. The Chinese govt. is busy enacting measures to fix things but in the meantime be sure to wear your N95 mask...

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.188.5bMOCc&id=15982134988








Y1.5


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Gary, Lets be real here: US and EU have hazourdous levels set @ factor 10 lower the china officials. In EU we speak at 50ppm at serious pollution, a week back Beijing appears @500+


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

cschrd2 said:


> Hey Gary, Lets be real here: US and EU have hazourdous levels set @ factor 10 lower the china officials. In EU we speak at 50ppm at serious pollution, a week back Beijing appears @500+


Person,
When London was in their industrial age there were 10s of thousands of deaths due to industry smog. Same in the USA. Currently there are many places in the USA where levels are over 100. http://www.airnow.gov/

Point is China is a developing country and they ARE addressing the issue.

Bottom line is wear the N95 mask if you go outside.


----------



## taobaobuy (Dec 9, 2013)

the air is worse and worse in China.


----------

